# River wide log jam on upper Rio Grande



## Nicoles (May 26, 2008)

We just got off a trip on the Upper Rio Grande, outside of Creede. There was a river wide log jam shortly after entering the canyon. We had our small raft and were able to portage it by pulling it up a rock face and carrying it around. Further down, there was another log jam, but we were able to sneak around it by going far left and working around some bushes. With the fire there a few years ago, there are many burnt trees on the river's bank just waiting to fall in so this is probably going to be a problem for years to come. Beautiful trip but probably won't be going back because of these hazards.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Was it the same one reported in this thread:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/wood-upper-rio-grande-box-61323.html

or a new one?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

lmyers said:


> Was it the same one reported in this thread:
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/wood-upper-rio-grande-box-61323.html
> 
> or a new one?


based on the description... with the burnt trees and whatnot, and the pictures in the thread you referenced. I'd say they are the same.


----------

